# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Da se odjavimo...

## Tatjanae

Sluzbeno smo prestali dojiti 26/09/08 oko 3 ujutro, nakon nepunih 20mj trebalo nam je jos 10 dana.
Cekala sam do sada u nadi da ce se mozda nesto promijeniti ali niti cijepljenje i druga prehlada nisu je vratili ciki. 

Prestali smo bezbolno za nju a mama bi i danas ponovno krenula - eto tako se osjecam.

Ovim postom se odjavljujemo iz teme "Produženo dojenje".

Pusa svima i zelim Vam duga dojenja    :Love:  


Tatjana i Megan

----------


## kahna

:Love:

----------

